# Many page posts



## Dagger75 (Aug 12, 2002)

So when you log onto these boards and see a thread, that ohh has 5 pages of replies do most of you read them all or skip that post altogether, just read a few?  I am just curious.

 I for one never read a new post that has over 3 pages of threads.  I don't know why, just don't.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 12, 2002)

Totally depends on the topic.  But in general I tend to avoid, simply because it would take a lot of reading to get caught up and able to contribute coherently.  I also tend to start at the end of the thread and work backwards, looking for where any potential flame war might have started. (Mod hat on there )

This is a Meta question, btw.  Stand by for transport!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 12, 2002)

When a topic interests me, I usually try to read them all. (With emphasis on "try." ) Still, for many topics, I start to just skim over most posts after a couple pages.
Also, when a topic interests me very much but I don't have the patience to read it all at once, I subscribe to it, hopefully to read it at a later date.


----------



## XCorvis (Aug 12, 2002)

I usually don't read the long ones unless I'm really interested or joined up early in the discussion. When a thread gets really long it tends to:

1. Devolve/drift into a personal discussion between specific people.

2. Start to repeat itself.

3. Degenerate into an angry and/or pointless argument.

So I tend to skip them. The really big "Monks suck" thread in General is an example of all three, IMO.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 12, 2002)

I skip a topic once it gets to three pages, unless I'm the one in the flamewar.


----------



## Tharkun (Aug 14, 2002)

I read EVERY single page as I have nothing better to do  

But really I try and read every page in every thread.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 14, 2002)

if I was in it from the beginning I try to stay, but other wise I just skip it ... which kinda bites because there's probably some really good info in there ...


----------

